# Good Divers



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello newbie here, following on from my 'hello' post on the introduction section.....

Brought myself an Aquaracer, my first decent watch and now I'm having pangs for another watch! Maybe the start of a very slippery slope.

As much as I love it, I don't really want to be wearing it everyday, so have been giving some thought to another 'everyday' watch. So what I'm wondering is what other divers watches are good? Considering another Aquaracer but and older model or an older Oris? Not too keen on the Seiko divers but anything considered.

Anyway you guys are the experts! Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thumbtin said:


> *anything considered*












It's a diver and I wear it every day



Ok maybe not but I just bought one of these Deep Blues and am impressed with the general fit and finish of it. And some of there stainless versions are reasonably inexpensive.










Or what about something like this that I bought a few weeks ago, again geat value for money and a bit off the beaten track compared to all the usual suggestions.


----------



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, if only. One day, one day.....I would be scared to wear it! My numbers still didn't come up last night so will be waiting a while yet.

The Deep Blue is nice looking, will do some more reading up on those, think I saw them mentioned on another thread? Will have a hunt around. Not a fan of rubber straps to be honest but I'm sure you can source metal ones if need be? Thanks for the ideas!

How do you keep your Rolex looking so fresh? Perhaps I'm just a clumsy so n so :sadwalk:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

A good way to decide what you like is to read the Friday and Saturday 'What watch are you wearing' threads. Huge variety on show there and if one takes your fancy you can read up on it.

Cheers


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thumbtin said:


> How do you keep your Rolex looking so fresh? Perhaps I'm just a clumsy so n so :sadwalk:


I'm not sure I just wear it, all it gets is a bath every day :lol: :lol:


----------



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

Alas said:


> A good way to decide what you like is to read the Friday and Saturday 'What watch are you wearing' threads. Huge variety on show there and if one takes your fancy you can read up on it.
> 
> Cheers


Excellent Iâ€™ll make sure Iâ€™m around tomorrow to have a look. Might even show what Iâ€™m wearing.

Sorry for being off topicâ€¦.I take it that links to other sites isnâ€™t allowed? Do you post images from a personal photo hosting site? Thanks.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

thumbtin said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > A good way to decide what you like is to read the Friday and Saturday 'What watch are you wearing' threads. Huge variety on show there and if one takes your fancy you can read up on it.
> ...


yes host them on phottobucket/picaso etc :thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

In roughly increasing order of cost, some suggestions (quality vs price is a separate discussion!) - get Googling with these:

Alpha, Invicta, J-Springs (budget Seiko, US market), Rotary, Casio;

Seiko, Citizen, Deep Blue;

Steinhart, Marello C, O&W;

Helson, Benarus, Marathon;

Glycine, Sinn, Oris;

etc etc!!

The list is almost endless - please can you give us an idea of price range, roughly what style you are looking for (quirky, sub clone etc), size and finally manual or auto movement?

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

into the mix


----------



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> In roughly increasing order of cost, some suggestions (quality vs price is a separate discussion!) - get Googling with these:
> 
> Alpha, Invicta, J-Springs (budget Seiko, US market), Rotary, Casio;
> 
> ...


Good list there, that'll put a stop to me doing any work this afternoon! Will be looking to spend up to Â£600 ish but as I'm sure you know a few quid more is well worth it for the right watch.

Love a simple face, which seems to be the norm with divers from what little research I've done. Automatic would be great but really not too fussed. Probably best I go away and wade through these names, thanks!


----------



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> thumbtin said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


 :cheers:

I see you're from Poole? Lots of family down there...Grandmother and Great Auntie in Parkstone, Auntie, Uncle and Cousins in Lilliput although my Uncle isn't one of the little people he's 6,10"!

Also have a mate who has a tattoo parlour in parkstone. Was down there for a family reunion when the weather was lovely a few weeks ago weekend, nightmare going through the New Forest both ways, so much traffic, the problem with visiting somewhere with amazing beaches!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

thumbtin said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > thumbtin said:
> ...


yep im from parkstone :thumbsup: moved here 12 years ago from watford, never looked back as great for the kids, lovely place to live,

here are a few from retronauts list > my recent post

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=69711&pid=700196&st=0&#entry700196


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

zed4130 said:


> thumbtin said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

zed4130 said:


> thumbtin said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


My family and I love the Poole area, we have stayed in the Dolphin Quays development a few times during the summer and christmas. Really lovely place and great beach at sandbanks!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What about a bit of Russian


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

right now on a certain auction site thare is a brand new MWC Divers watch on a Bond Nato strap which i am very tempted by. other than that i can recomend Steinhart. they make some nice divers watches which look very similar to Rolex Submariners & Rolex GMT's but are 1/10th of the price !!!


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

:naughty: My wife told me last night i was a Good Diver :tongue2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa Seatime?


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

What are your priorities?

Movement i.e manual, auto or quartz

Rotating bezel or inner compressor style?

Jaques Cousteau?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

A cheap divers discussion and nobody has mentioned Vostok Amphibias yet?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Depends on the price range you are considering but make sure you look at the Glycine Combat Sub. The increase in value of the Swiss Franc has put up the price but they're an excellent watch from what is almost an 'Artisan' watch maker. Also of course Oris but again price increases have intervened. I was lucky enough to buy Rolex, Glycine and Oris when prices were more stable. It's also a pity to rule out Seiko', after being sceptical after previous purchases I thought as a watch collector I should try again and I've recently bought a Seiko diver, Ive been pleasantly surpised and it's become my 'daily beater'.


----------



## DavidB (Feb 16, 2008)

Unless you want to make a statement, just buy a Marcello C Nettuno. The one on my wrist today I set on Monday morning. It is correct to the second this morning and has not been more that 2 seconds out all week. You also get a great bracelet.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just a few for you to think about all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more i like all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more just pick the type you like the you get a diver from Â£30- upto Â£10,000 or more i thike with divers is easy to find a nice one for not to much money the forum or the net all the best woody77.


----------



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking for something around Â£500. Does anyone know much abut Steinhart watches? Look great, heard that its a homage of a Seiko Sumo?


----------



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

The Junghans are great looking. Will have a search on those, the Russian watches might suitable for when working out in the wind and rain that will be on it's way very soon.

Sorry for the quick replies, at work so have to be a bit :assassin:


----------



## verytalldave (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder how many buy and wear this style of watch because of "fashion" and how many actually use them to go diving and therefore wear them for their original/intended purpose ? ?

Also, how many never ever get wet - even in the shower ? ? ?

Just curious - not trying to start a war.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

verytalldave said:


> I wonder how many buy and wear this style of watch because of "fashion" and how many actually use them to go diving and therefore wear them for their original/intended purpose ? ?
> 
> Also, how many never ever get wet - even in the shower ? ? ?
> 
> Just curious - not trying to start a war.


i tend to prefer a divers style watch but cant dive deeper than the length of my body before my ears hurt!!

im pretty confident im not a fashionista but i do tend to like a big diver because i think they look cool.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

verytalldave said:


> I wonder how many buy and wear this style of watch because of "fashion" and how many actually use them to go diving and therefore wear them for their original/intended purpose ? ?
> 
> Also, how many never ever get wet - even in the shower ? ? ?
> 
> Just curious - not trying to start a war.


I suspect all are used in the dangerous sport of desktop diving.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sure my rolex submariner gets wet, I wash it every now & again with shower gel & an old toothbrush !!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

verytalldave said:


> I wonder how many buy and wear this style of watch because of "fashion" and how many actually use them to go diving and therefore wear them for their original/intended purpose ? ?
> 
> Also, how many never ever get wet - even in the shower ? ? ?
> 
> Just curious - not trying to start a war.


 Same as many things today.

I wear a baseball hat. Not because I play baseball but my hair is a no 1 cut so my head can get cold.

Wear a Mountain Hardware Extreme jacket - and was used to take the dog for a walk.

Loads of other things although not mine

4x4's

Any sports clothing

G-shocks - where the hardest things that happen to them are taking them off.

Chronographs - not even used to time eggs.

Any sports shoes.

I could go on but think we buy what we like and the image it gives us (delusional) 

Alasdair

I only wear divers that are over 200m WR but only time I've been more than 30ft down was in a submarine.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Alas said:


> I only wear divers that are over 200m WR but only time I've been more than 30ft down was in a submarine.


The deepest I have been in the bottom of the diving pool and even then I take my diver off first! Just for peace of mind... 

Tony


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

But it's so reassuring that should you fall in some very deep water you would still know what the time was


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

rossi46 said:


> But it's so reassuring that should you fall in some very deep water you would still know what the time was


Agreed, just when an iPhone can't save you!

Tony


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

For Â£600 you are I'm the Market for a second hand Omega Seamaster 300 Professional either mid of full sized quartz or mid sized automatic. You would need to pay a little more for a full sized auto. Either way this watch would be of 'better' (for want of a better word!) pedigree than your Tag! No offense! :lol:










Mind you you could pick up a 200m aquaracer like this for less than Â£300. It would be quartz of course.










Or if it was Â£600 you wanted to spend then that should just about be enough to pick up a Certina DS3 reissue










Best of luck!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SPEEDI said:


> :naughty: My wife told me last night i was a Good Diver :tongue2:


Lucky gall   I hope she showed you her apreciation


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Stuart Davies said:


> For Â£600 you are I'm the Market for a second hand Omega Seamaster 300 Professional either mid of full sized quartz or mid sized automatic. You would need to pay a little more for a full sized auto. Either way this watch would be of 'better' (for want of a better word!) pedigree than your Tag! No offense! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi nice lot of watches there all the best woody77.


----------



## thumbtin (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in love with the Certina DS3! Looks like they had a reissue a few years ago. Seems as if they don't come up for sale very often either, will probably have to wait until there is one and then buy it on impulse? Or do people know of a way of getting one without waiting?









Looking at this Steinhart....Item number: 230687581486 on an auction site...

Anyone know anything just by looking at the pictures? The description is really helpful.... :huh:

Do fakers make copies of 'cheaper' watches such as this? Or is it more limited to Rolex and the higher end watch market?


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Stuart Davies said:


> For Â£600 you are I'm the Market for a second hand Omega Seamaster 300 Professional either mid of full sized quartz or mid sized automatic. You would need to pay a little more for a full sized auto. Either way this watch would be of 'better' (for want of a better word!) pedigree than your Tag! No offense! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I handled the same mid sized SMP quartz in the photo above yesterday when a friend of mine was given one last week brand new as a gift from a close relative. Lucky bu**er if you ask me but it looked no more impressive to my Citizen AV0031 that I was wearing at the time, I am very proud of my latest purchase as you can tell! 

I would *absolutely* love one though and would take the midsize version and wear it as a dress watch I reckon, and change my mind when I got it!

Tony


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

thumbtin said:


> I'm in love with the Certina DS3! Looks like they had a reissue a few years ago. Seems as if they don't come up for sale very often either, will probably have to wait until there is one and then buy it on impulse?


Best bet is to put out a WTB on the relevant forum when you have enough posts. Try here and over on TZUK - just be patient as all good things come to those who... it's more than half the fun!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Moustachio said:


> verytalldave said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many buy and wear this style of watch because of "fashion" and how many actually use them to go diving and therefore wear them for their original/intended purpose ? ?
> ...


One of my watches is rated to 2000M. I still take it off when I'm giving the kids a bath though


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a couple of divers, the most water tight being the ISO 300mts stuff... rain is the most it will ever see so it makes all the sense in the world for me to spend a lot of money on such a feature


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Roland Kemmner has brought out the Turtle again this week, in normal diver and a GMT version. At 295 euro the normal one is good value I think


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

Oris diver range, I have a the date diver with the blue bezel and wave pattern on the dial, it's now my favorite watch


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Now This is one of the best divers I have seen


----------



## IainC (Sep 24, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> ... rain is the most it will ever see so it makes all the sense in the world for me to spend a lot of money on such a feature


I've had my Seiko divers out in the Cumbernauld rain that must be equivalent to at least 200M :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

IainC said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > ... rain is the most it will ever see so it makes all the sense in the world for me to spend a lot of money on such a feature
> ...


At most mine need to be at least shower proof

:lol: :lol:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Tut, tut... watering down the liquor...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > __
> ...


It had a shelf for the V&RB !!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

verytalldave said:


> I wonder how many buy and wear this style of watch because of "fashion" and how many actually use them to go diving and therefore wear them for their original/intended purpose ? ?
> 
> Also, how many never ever get wet - even in the shower ? ? ?
> 
> Just curious - not trying to start a war.


As others have said - if you like it, wear it. It also should be noted that when you have a wrist of 8" and up, smaller watches tend to look a bit silly.


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

It will be a divers watch for my next watch, iv never had one befor im not in to diving just after a relay tough well made watch for not a lot of money, i have fell for a few of the Steinharts the OVM and the OBD but it will be the OVM, i just love the look of that watch and for around Â£300 its a lot of watch :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

reilc said:


> It will be a divers watch for my next watch, iv never had one befor im not in to diving just after a relay tough well made watch for not a lot of money, i have fell for a few of the Steinharts the OVM and the OBD but it will be the OVM, i just love the look of that watch and for around Â£300 its a lot of watch :yes:


What's OVM and OBD? I'm guessing O for Ocean, V for Vintage but what of B and D and M? Got the last one... the vintage Military, Milsub clone.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> reilc said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a divers watch for my next watch, iv never had one befor im not in to diving just after a relay tough well made watch for not a lot of money, i have fell for a few of the Steinharts the OVM and the OBD but it will be the OVM, i just love the look of that watch and for around Â£300 its a lot of watch :yes:
> ...


*O*cean *B*lack *D*LC ? Not an acronym i'm familiar with, but my best guess.


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

louiswu said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > reilc said:
> ...


yes the black one and the milsub


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

How about the new RLT 72 (review just posted in the RLT forum)


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

Thats a very nice watch, but its the milsub for me this time, i just love the military look the sword hands the way that it has individual minute markers, i dont realy like the Mercedes hands, iv seen a photo of the black one that some one had made a mod on it with the sword hands to me it looked great it would of looked evern better with minute markers all the way around..


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

reilc said:


> iv seen a photo of the black one that some one had made a mod on it with the sword hands to me it looked great it would of looked evern better with minute markers all the way around..


I think it was David Spalding's?

Has he been on the forum? I think I haven't seen him around for quite some time...


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> reilc said:
> 
> 
> > iv seen a photo of the black one that some one had made a mod on it with the sword hands to me it looked great it would of looked evern better with minute markers all the way around..
> ...


i dont know whos watch or photo it is, i found the photo looking up Steinharts divers watches, i dont know if it would be OK to put the photo on here ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's the link to where some of the photos are: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64012&st=15 More diplomatic that way :lol:

I'm not sure but I think those sword hands were from an Omega that used to be on a O&W... or something like that... can't remember his mod but he mentions it here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57052&hl=%20sometimes%20%20better%20%20dark&st=75


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Here's the link to where some of the photos are: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64012&st=15 More diplomatic that way :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure but I think those sword hands were from an Omega that used to be on a O&W... or something like that... can't remember his mod but he mentions it here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=57052&hl=%20sometimes%20%20better%20%20dark&st=75


i think that it looks great with them hands :yes:


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

thumbtin said:


> Hello newbie here, following on from my 'hello' post on the introduction section.....
> 
> Brought myself an Aquaracer, my first decent watch and now I'm having pangs for another watch! Maybe the start of a very slippery slope.
> 
> ...


this is better than the aquaracer

its a chromo that can be operated in water to 500m

has a centre seconds and centre minute chronograph

46 jewells

safety bezel


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Tanya Streeter wears one and shes pretty hot


----------



## loucos66 (May 21, 2012)

Citizen or Seiko offer good performance for reasonable cash, Ive had both and Citizen probably edges it for me


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> reilc said:
> 
> 
> > iv seen a photo of the black one that some one had made a mod on it with the sword hands to me it looked great it would of looked evern better with minute markers all the way around..
> ...





reilc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > reilc said:
> ...


I have indeed been MIA.  My Steinhart OBDLC has Omega hands on it (and a MK II sweep second hand). Late last year Gunther introduced a "Milsub" model with flat hands (yuck) and a bezel with minute markers all way round. I was tempted to order the bezel insert, or the entire bezel, if it would fit on mine, and have a state-side fellow do a swap. But ... the lume he uses is a faux antique yellowed lume, which would not match my watch's C3. My OBDLC 1.5 also has the older bezel. I decided that I like it how it is, and had a new, much nicer (more authentic, too) grail watch coming.....

[IMG alt="20121202-4946_kingstons_l...1202-4946_kingstons_lumecompare_500.jpg[/IMG]

(click for larger version)

For those who don't know, MK II (Bill Yao) with Watchuseek forum members collaborated on a limited edition (300 total) Rolex 6538 "big crown" reproduction like the one that Albert Broccoli loaned to Sean Connery for the first three Bond films (seen briefly in #4). No detail was too small for obsessing over, including IIRC the 220m=660ft marking. The dial is gilt and I can tell you that the appearance of the original in the GOLDFINGER Blu-Ray is not a result of pushing color in the restoration, or lighting. The gilt chapter ring absolutely BLAZES when the light catches it right. (I'll be having fun taking watch porn pics to illustrate that.)

Next stop ... the MK II Key West GMT project.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watches and welcome back!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

love this one:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

can't believe neither Dave or meself hasn't put up a gratuitous spork shot on this thread yet ...










my work watch, bomb proof & running at about -2 per day :yes:


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> can't believe neither Dave or meself hasn't put up a gratuitous spork shot on this thread yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would still love a spark I'm still looking.


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

Stuart Davies said:


> For Â£600 you are I'm the Market for a second hand Omega Seamaster 300 Professional either mid of full sized quartz or mid sized automatic. You would need to pay a little more for a full sized auto. Either way this watch would be of 'better' (for want of a better word!) pedigree than your Tag! No offense! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Jack Cousteau new a good thing


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

SPEEDI said:


> :naughty: My wife told me last night i was a Good Diver :tongue2:


She told us you have a Chinese movement. :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Haggis said:


> SPEEDI said:
> 
> 
> > :naughty: My wife told me last night i was a Good Diver :tongue2:
> ...


Is that a good or a bad thing? People tell me the Chinese are a very, very patient people.... so probably a good thing :lol:


----------



## jeahgreg (Jun 8, 2008)

Love the look of those deep sea divers!


----------

